# Will streetlights affect plants during flowering cycle?



## NikiDel (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm planning on doing some outdoor guerilla grow sites this year in the pacific northwest and would like to do some areas that are out of the way but have nearby streetlights so the area never gets completely dark. I'm wondering if this will affect the plant when it flowers at the end of summer and will it seriously affect yield. The streetlamps could be mercury vapor or HPS- I'll never know.
Thanks.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats a big 10-4!


----------



## NikiDel (Jan 15, 2008)

How much light are we talking about here? 
I think this is more of an indirect light, in the distance.
I'm not going to grow a plant beneath a streetlight.

What if it's a ways off - then perhaps keep the plant beneath other foilage? 

It's still getting the streetlight but -very little? During the day it's getting lots of overhead sunlight..

Does it need to be totally dark at night?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 15, 2008)

Last year I had a couple of plants near some street lights and they flowered fine! No signs of hermie or anything?
But no light during it's dark period is better.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 15, 2008)

Totally dark at night if you want worthwhile buds.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 15, 2008)

You don't need to put any directly under a streetlight or in the immediate vicinity. But, it wouldn't hurt if it 50 yards away or more. The moon produces light. 

Also, are you going to be growing in your backyard? I wouldn't just randomly puit out plants in the city....


----------



## godtea (Jan 16, 2008)

The way  the florogen (the hormone which produces flowering) was discovered was a nightwatchman for a botany lab went thru the greenhouse once a night wit a flashlight.Thus breaking the darkness .
The plants would not bloom .
So a short exsposure of ligght breaks down the hormone 
I would suggest that you go to a spot isolated from man made light(as much as possible ) when a full moon is high in the night sky .
Take a light meter with you and take a reading.
Then go to your potential grow area when there is no moon and take another reading.
If the lights aren't alot brighter than the full moon you should be safe.
Take into consideration that if you're close enough to mercury lamps to worry about light pollution you are mighty close to people.
Usually not a good idea if you plan on a successful harvest
Good luck bud


----------

